# My Super Budget by choice wedding! - We Did it!, Im now a WIFE!! Total cost £990.99!!



## xMissxZoiex

*Final cost on page 7!!*

Hey!

With just over 7 months to go with the big day my mind is full of nothing but the up and coming wedding! :happydance: Im so excited and i wanted to write a bit of a journal type thing here. It will probibly fulll of dribble lol. :D

Things ive done so far!.

Venue booked!
Cars Booked!
Rings orderd
Registrar booked
Food sorted
Guestlist finalised
Photographs organised
Save the dates sent out
Favour boxes arrived
Flowergirls dress orderd

Currently at the top of my todo list is to go dress shopping!!

Update,

So I've renamed my thread and wanted to do a break down of my budget.

Venue - All day hire Including 20 meals and 30 evening buffet places. Gift from DFs parents (Not included in total) - £695.00
Food - 6 extra in the day time - £150.00
Food Evening - 10 extra in the evening - £70.00
Registrar fees - No choice in this one - £395.00
Photographer - Friend of the family is doing it - £0.00
Invitations - Save the dates, Day invites, Evening invites, Thank you cards and place cards - £13.00
Stamps - Giving most out by hand but some need posting - £4
Dress - Gift from my mother, hand made from china (Not including this in the total) - £87.00
My ring - From weddingrings-direct.com - £51.99
DFs Ring - From Goldsmiths jewelers - £64.99 
My Car - Cream soft top beetle - £80
DFs Car - DF's step fathers Audi TT - £0.00
Favor boxes - Dresses & Tuxes boxes - £8
Favors - Online sweet shop - £13 
My Make-up - Mobile hair dresser is doing it (She is also a make-up artist) - £12
My hair - Mobile hair dresser - £12
Nails - Doing it myself - £0.00
My Shoes - Not yet bought but my budget is - £30
DFs Suit & Shoes - Matalan - £95
Bridesmaids dresses - Having two adult bridesmaids, Strapless Maxi dress style - £18
Child Bridesmaids - DFs two little cousins, DFs mum paying for those so not added to total - £60
Flower girl dresses - DFs Niece., DFs mum paying for that too - £30
Flowers - Gift from my grandmother, My bouquet, 6 male button holes, 3 female button holes, four small bridesmaids bouquets and one flower girl bracelet - £100
DJ - £100

Total we have paid for our big day - £1115.99

I think thats everything but i will add things on as i think of them :).


----------



## xMissxZoiex

Ok so im looking at invitations place cards and thank you cards.

Im thinking adding these onto the envolopes, do you think its worth it or am i just bumping up the prices of everything? 

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/70-Perso...rations_Occasions_ET&var=&hash=item6d6edc49a7

x


----------



## xMissxZoiex

I think i may have found my bridesmaids dresses!

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Coral-Pa..._Clothing&vti=Colour	Pink&hash=item6fc43f3721

In the color 96! :D


----------



## KittieB

You are very organised :) are you excited about dress shopping? 

I do like those invitation seals, they are more money but if you want them then go for it!

I love your bridesmaid dresses!! I would love that style but in full length (my sister won't wear a short dress!)


----------



## Lauren25

I love the stickers, I think price wise it would depend on how many you would need as how much you'll be adding onto your budget!

Love love love the bridesmaid dress too!!


----------



## xMissxZoiex

KittieB said:


> You are very organised :) are you excited about dress shopping?
> 
> I do like those invitation seals, they are more money but if you want them then go for it!
> 
> I love your bridesmaid dresses!! I would love that style but in full length (my sister won't wear a short dress!)

I am trying to get everything done well in advanced! But its so much more work than i thought, its taken me weeks to decided on the invitations style! I am excited about dress shopping its going to take me forever to decided which i like. Hopefully i will fall in love with a dress and not need to look at anymore.
My bridesmaids will wear what i tell them to :haha: Bridezilla allert lol



Lauren25 said:


> I love the stickers, I think price wise it would depend on how many you would need as how much you'll be adding onto your budget!
> 
> Love love love the bridesmaid dress too!!

We wouldnt need all 70 for. I will only need about 45 ish for all the invites and thank you cards!. We are only having a small wedding and we are only sending out one per household. :)


----------



## xMissxZoiex

So i went to have a look around some dress shops in town and i didnt see one single dress i liked. what a disappointment!!.


----------



## KittieB

xMissxZoiex said:


> So i went to have a look around some dress shops in town and i didnt see one single dress i liked. what a disappointment!!.

Did you try many dresses on? I think it's hard to imagine what a dress will look like when it's on the hanger. I'm sure you'll fine "the one" soon :flower:


----------



## xMissxZoiex

I didnt, i didnt see any that i though that i would like to try on. I saw one or two that were ok but im a size 18 and quite frankly they would only look nice on a size 8/10 girls lol. Ill keep looking around though :)


----------



## Mellie1988

Hellloo, hope you don't mind if I stalk!! You seem veryyy organised, hopefully I am as organised when the time comes! 

I definitely agree with PP about trying dresses on, dresses look so different on the hanger! Hope you find something soon :thumbup: 

x


----------



## xMissxZoiex

Im going to look up all the bridal shops in my area and book appointments to try dresses on.

Ive been looking at mens suits, we have decided on Grey suits with grey waist coats and pink ruches & hankies. But as i was flicking through the broucher i came accross a picture of a bridal party and they were in plum! and i really love the color!!. I havent bought anything that is pink yet so i might change?!

I think Plum is Classier???


----------



## xMissxZoiex

We are loving these suits.
https://farm8.staticflickr.com/7227/7008246713_1b97029d52_b.jpg

But im loving the color Plum, I did want the color pink that is in the photo but i think plum may be more wedding'e


----------



## xMissxZoiex

This is the plum color i like.

https://farm8.staticflickr.com/7227/6862146126_f5273862af.jpg

I Also love these bridesmaids dresses and the Bouquets!!.


----------



## xMissxZoiex

I went to have a look at some more dresses today!! and i found one that i love!!, I didnt think i would like that style but i was drawn to it and when i tried it on it was brilliant!! :D

https://i1268.photobucket.com/albums/jj566/xMissxZoiex/MYDRESS.jpg

This picture really dosent do it justice, so much nicer in person!.


----------



## xMissxZoiex

Our Venue!

https://i1268.photobucket.com/albums/jj566/xMissxZoiex/Location.jpg

We are getting married here and having the reception here!, Its got beautiful fields all around it and come very cute little country village cottages around!.

https://i1268.photobucket.com/albums/jj566/xMissxZoiex/Venue.jpg
The Room we are getting married in and what we are having it set up like!.

On the other side of the room they have an open fire that we will have lit in the evening
https://i1268.photobucket.com/albums/jj566/xMissxZoiex/fire.jpg


----------



## xMissxZoiex

Going to order my dress today!! :happydance:


----------



## xMissxZoiex

Its orderd!! :happydance:

Its from Ebay but its the complete duplecate of the Noella from berketex! The berketex was £1149 and the ebay one was £87.... Complete bargin! :haha:

The back (Rubbish picture, Its from google)
https://i1268.photobucket.com/albums/jj566/xMissxZoiex/dressback.jpg

The Top (Google Image)
https://i1268.photobucket.com/albums/jj566/xMissxZoiex/dress1.jpg


The pictures dont do it justice, at first i brushed past it online but when i saw it in store i fell in love :), Also mine is going to be Ivory not white.


----------



## KittieB

Your dress is absolutely gorgeous!! It's the kind of dress I think I might go for.

Your venue looks lovely too :flower:


----------



## Lauren25

The dress is beautiful & what a bargain


----------



## xMissxZoiex

Thanks girls, I tried on the kind that i orignally wanted to go with but it made me look really hippy. My hips are the biggest part of me too, i looked really boxy and not pretty at all. Im really glad i tried on before i ordered. :D

Im having wedding nightmares! LOL i had a dream last night that i was running a little late for the wedding and my hair still wasent done and i was waiting for the hair dresser and he took so long because he wanted to make potted plants first i missed the ceremony and when i got to the reception they all said not to worry DF has married someone else in my place!. 

Is anyone else having strange dreams? x


----------



## xMissxZoiex

So my dress has arrived! and its better than anything I've ever worn! :D I'm soooo happy with it!, I could wear it all day :haha: 

I still feel like i have so much more to do, I've been slacking just lately and i need to get back on the wagon and get organizing, i haven't even sent out the invites yet!. I'm getting nervous too, not about actually getting married but being the center of attention all day lol I'm a fairly shy person.


----------



## xMissxZoiex

I've been searching for ages for the perfect hair style, i wanted something curly and half up half down and I've found this on Pinterest and i love it and I'm going to get the stylist to do it! :D
 



Attached Files:







Weddinghair2.jpg
File size: 34.2 KB
Views: 18


----------



## xMissxZoiex

I ordered my bouquet a few weeks ago now and i love it i had been looking online for ages for the flowers and i went in this brand new fancy flower shop in my area and they didn't have anything that caught my eye, on the way home i popped into a really old flower shop that is run by an old lady and her son, the shop has no fancy features or fixtures and i always walked past it. I went in and the old lady showed me a big book of bouquets that she had done over the years and i found the perfect one!. It white roses with greenery on it! :) Its perfect for out small country wedding.

Its very similar to this one.
 



Attached Files:







flower1.jpg
File size: 147 KB
Views: 9


----------



## Vicyi

ooo hope your dont mind a new stalker. I'm loving all the details you have picked! Have you chosen between the pink and plum yet? I personally prefer the plum but then again i'm not really a pink person. :haha: The dress is gorgeous and the venue looks beautiful xx


----------



## xMissxZoiex

Hey Vicyi!

We are going with the Plum, i think its classier although pink will always be my favorite color lol.

I need to make time to send the invites out tomorrow!. I've decided who is coming to my Hen do and we are going for a meal and then to a club or two, that's going to be the week before the wedding so i have the whole week to recover :haha:.


----------



## xMissxZoiex

So i've renamed my thread because we are focusing on budget :). I named it My super budget wedding by choice because although we could spend £20,000 and be in debt for a long time we have chose to do it on the cheap and for it not to be so much out of our every day budget!.

A budget wedding is possible even in 2012 :) x


----------



## Doodlebug.

hi, can I stalk?

I adore your wedding dress! We are hoping to do a budget wedding too :)


----------



## xMissxZoiex

Hey Doodlebug!.

It is totally possible to have a bugdet wedding now days! :D


----------



## Mellie1988

Loveee the wedding hair picture! I'm desperately trying to grow my hair for the wedding but its just not growing :cry: think i'm gonna resort to hair extensions on our big day! 

We're also hoping for a budget wedding, we was up till 2am last night striking guests of the all day list...soo hard! We're aiming for 40 day guests then 100 evening but 40 seems near impossible, DF wants to invite wayyy too many football/work/general friends lol :rolleyes: 

x


----------



## xMissxZoiex

https://foxylocksextensions.com/ do some great extensions!.

We decided from the off that we are having close family only, it was us have it this way or wait another 18 months to save up for it and we just want to be married lol.


----------



## wishingonastar

Ooh good to find your thread as im getting married next year and need to stick to a budget of no more than about 1.5k...your thread has made me see its doable and given me ideas...thank you and good luck for your big day :flower:


----------



## xMissxZoiex

Thanks wishingonastar! :).

I'm starting to get nervous about the wedding now :s

We are going to get the suits tomorrow!!, From Matalan they do the Jacket and Trousers for £75, they are fantastic quality!. The Cravats are £4!! They do some lovely shoes for around £15-£20 too!.


----------



## xMissxZoiex

So we handed in our notice to marry last week. Who knew that would cost £70!!! Eeek. Did anyone else pay that or is it just my council?.


----------



## xMissxZoiex

11 weeks to go now!!!


----------



## wishingonastar

xMissxZoiex said:


> So we handed in our notice to marry last week. Who knew that would cost £70!!! Eeek. Did anyone else pay that or is it just my council?.

Our council charge this too!


----------



## xMissxZoiex

Its a major pain in the bum when your going for budget everything!.


----------



## xMissxZoiex

So i thought that getting my wedding ring to £65 was a bargain well i was just having a quick look at ebay and i fount the same ring for £17!?!? so i ordered it and im going to get it checked and make sure its not a fake but Bargain or what!?!? It says its solid sterling silver, the same as my engagement ring. :D


----------



## Doodlebug.

£17!! def the best bargain yet!!:happydance: well done! it pays to shop around! do you have a pic of it?


----------



## mara16jade

Very exciting! I must say I LOVE the suits and the hair!! I saved those pictures in my secret wedding folder on my computer. hahaha We're planning on getting married next year - but he still needs to propose! :coffee: We're going to start looking at venues in the next few weeks so I know its coming...but until he proposes, its not "real" yet. haha

Congrats again, I'm sure your wedding will be gorgeous!


----------



## xMissxZoiex

Thanks Mara16jade!. :D

Dooblebug. Its just a plain mirrored surface 3mm D shaped i think its called. Just what i was after :D


----------



## maidelyn

Wow - well impressed with your budgeting! I thought I was doing well for getting 100 people(ish) for £6k!!


----------



## xMissxZoiex

:haha: thank you Maidelyn! :D 

We found a DJ for £140 i was struggling with finding a DJ most places wanted a £100 flat fee and then around £6.49 per person! That would be about £489.40 just for a DJ was extortionate but found a great guy on Gumtree. :)


----------



## xMissxZoiex

Oh My Goodness!, I get married in 28 days!, That sure crept up! :o


----------



## Doodlebug.

not long to go!! :happydance:


----------



## Lauren25

How exciting, can't believe how quick it's gone for you!


----------



## xMissxZoiex

I feel really unprepared now lol. I will update the budget when I get on the laptop.


----------



## xMissxZoiex

So today, i have finished of the The centre pieces for the tables.

I bought some glass vases from TK MAXX, they were around £6.49 each, we are only having 3 tables so i wanted them to look extra special. Then i have clear glass pebbles for the bottom of the vases white roses to go around the edges and 2 purple and 1 white candle in each.

I will post a picture of them once i have set it all up.

23 days to go!!!.


----------



## Vicyi

Sounds lovely x


----------



## xMissxZoiex

So 22 days to go and I have no bridesmaid dress for my one adult bridesmaid!!!.

I orderd two dresses because i was orignally having two bridesmaids BUT one of them kept letting me down and was making excuses not to come try the dress on so to cut a long story short she ended up saying that she would'nt give two hoots if she never spoke to me again, so not only did i loose a bridesmaid i lost someone who i had called my best friend for the last 7 years.

Anyway back to the dresses they sent the wrong size for my other bridesmaid, so i sent both back one for a refund and one for an exchange i even left a note in the parcel i returned. I got an email saying i had received a refund from them, but i assumed it was a refund for one of the dresses and the other one was on its was to me in the correct size. Over a week had passed and i still had no dress. I then emailed them asking were my dress was and well the said i didnt ask for a exchange on the other dress and they had refunded me the money for both dresses! I didnt check my paypal which i should have just done orignally. So i have a bridesmaid with no dress!. We are of down town on thursday and i just hope to god that we find something!.


----------



## Lauren25

Ohh god Noway! I really hope you can find something, I'm sure you will, it always seems that when its last minute with no other choice it all falls into place!


----------



## Doodlebug.

Hope it all went well :) I would love to see some pics :)


----------



## xMissxZoiex

Everything went fantastic thank you.

As soon as the photos come back from the photographer i will post them :D

Also when i get a little spare time i will do a breakdown of everthing we spent. xx


----------



## Lauren25

Congratulations, hope you had a fab day!! Cant wait to see the pictures :)


----------



## wishingonastar

Congratulations


----------



## Vicyi

congratulations! xx


----------



## Mellie1988

Congrats!!!! 

X


----------



## xMissxZoiex

Here are a few photos that Hubbys uncle took. so not perfessional but great none the less :D
 



Attached Files:







00053.jpg
File size: 37.7 KB
Views: 50









00032.jpg
File size: 42.1 KB
Views: 48









00051.jpg
File size: 29.3 KB
Views: 50









00061.jpg
File size: 41.7 KB
Views: 48









00066.jpg
File size: 52.1 KB
Views: 37


----------



## xMissxZoiex

Our cake, Hubby in the hotel we stayed in which was fantastic i would recommend it!. And our bathroom at the hotel!!. :D
 



Attached Files:







00072.jpg
File size: 19.6 KB
Views: 21









00096.jpg
File size: 35.2 KB
Views: 27









00102.jpg
File size: 32 KB
Views: 25


----------



## Lauren25

Lovely pictures! Love the confetti one :)


----------



## Doodlebug.

gorgeous pics :)


----------



## Mellie1988

Gorgeous pics hun! 

X x


----------



## xMissxZoiex

Thank you ladies! :D x


----------



## Vicyi

Lovely pics x


----------



## xMissxZoiex

So i have finally gotten around to writing this post, here is everything we spent and our overall cost!.

Firstly i would like to say, if close family are asking you what you want as a wedding gift maybe you can ask them to put towards something like flowers for the big day, this is what we did and i tell you it helped a lot in keeping the cost of the day down.


Venue - £695.00 - (Gift)
Food - 4 extra Adults 3 children - £145.00
Food Evening - No extras paid for - £0.00
Registrar fees - No choice in this one - £395.00
Photographer - Friend of the family is doing it - £0.00
Invitations - Save the dates, Day invites, Evening invites, Thank you cards and place cards - £13.00
Stamps - Giving most out by hand but some need posting - £4
Dress - £87.00 (Gift)
My ring - Sterling silver from ebay - £17.00
DFs Ring - From Goldsmiths jewelers - £64.99 
My Car - Cream soft top beetle - £80.00
DFs Car - DF's step fathers Audi TT - £0.00
Favor boxes - Dresses & Tuxes boxes - £8.00
Favors - £1 shop - £6.00
My Make-up - Myself - £0.00
My hair - Myself - £0.00
Nails - Doing it myself - £0.00
My Shoes - Dune sale and extra of for small mark- £27.00
Suit hire - Other groomsmen paid for themselves - £100.00
Bridesmaids dresses - Bridesmaids - £20.00
Child Bridesmaids - MIL insisted on paying - £60.00
Flower girl dresses - MIL insisted on paying - £30.00
Flowers - Gift - £100.00
DJ - Gift - £100.00
Notice to marry - £70.00
Center pieces - TK Maxx - £18.00
Tiara - £15.00
Shawl - £8.00

For the entire day the total was
£2062.99

Total we paid
£990.99

Which i think you will agree is great!! :D


----------



## MummyToAmberx

Congrulations x


----------



## xMissxZoiex

Thank you!.


----------

